# Bhudda now



## earl (Apr 11, 2010)

PBS is running it now . Even if you don't follow him at least educate yourself so you don't speak out of ignorance.


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a tummy like Bhuda , i Bet you have more luck if you rub mine. LOL
Bhuda yeah right!


----------



## Mako22 (Apr 11, 2010)

Bhudda is dead and Jesus Christ is alive, nuff said.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 11, 2010)

Yep - that about sums it up!


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 11, 2010)

earl said:


> PBS is running it now . Even if you don't follow him at least educate yourself so you don't speak out of ignorance.



we will leave the ignorant speaking to you ....since you seem to have mastered it so well ...


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 11, 2010)

Are you gonna _take_ that,earl?


----------



## earl (Apr 11, 2010)

cd , I just consider the source. The words I remember when I see his screen name are something he said to the effect that too much education was the cause of the downfall of Christianity. Ever since his words are like water off a duck's back.  Maybe after he gets out of puberty , he will mature a little.

My point in posting was that to trash talk something that you have no knowledge of is the height of stupidity. Shoot , Lowjack can't even spell it right with a dictionary ,so when he talks about it , he's is talking from ignorance. As far as 69 goes ,we all knows his reason for believing in God is just to stay out of he!! , not love for his saviour. Turn or burn ,right ?
Hate and prejudice are the children of ignorance. 
God is love ?


----------



## earl (Apr 11, 2010)

LJ , do you know how many of the seven deadly sins your fat belly entails  ?  Besides  , I thought Christians didn't believe in luck .


----------



## BeenHuntn (Apr 11, 2010)

earl said:


> LJ , do you know how many of the seven deadly sins your fat belly entails  ?  Besides  , I thought Christians didn't believe in luck .



that is correct earl. no such thing as luck for the believer, or at least there shouldn't be.  LUCk comes from LUCifer. when a Christian believes he has good LUCk, he takes glory from God and gives it to the debil.

i shot gobbler #3 today at 8:15am. God gave me that turkey. it was a gift from God. it was not luck and it wasn't hunting skill on my part. God gets the glory. i was yelping and praying at the same time. that turkey came in because of the prayer...

James 1:17
Every good gift and every perfect gift is from above, and cometh down from the Father of lights...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2010)

earl said:


> cd , I just consider the source. The words I remember when I see his screen name are something he said to the effect that too much education was the cause of the downfall of Christianity. Ever since his words are like water off a duck's back. Maybe after he gets out of puberty , he will mature a little.
> 
> My point in posting was that to trash talk something that you have no knowledge of is the height of stupidity. Shoot , Lowjack can't even spell it right with a dictionary ,so when he talks about it , he's is talking from ignorance. As far as 69 goes ,we all knows his reason for believing in God is just to stay out of he!! , not love for his saviour. Turn or burn ,right ?
> Hate and prejudice are the children of ignorance.
> God is love ?


 
Your wasting your fingers typing this. Remember the Harry Potter thread?


----------



## jbowes89 (Apr 11, 2010)

You can't speak about something like this to the hopelessly convinced without getting violent opposition.


----------



## christianhunter (Apr 11, 2010)

jbowes89 said:


> You can't speak about something like this to the hopelessly convinced without getting violent opposition.



2 Timothy-3:7,"always learning and never able to come to the knowledge of the Truth."

No violence,I have found that it is the atheist,who, when confronted with The Truth,gets violent.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2010)

> *Spiritual Discussions, Debate and Study*


 
I think this is all they are after. Not Christian discussion, debate and study. But being incapable still is not an excuse for obstinate behavior..


----------



## christianhunter (Apr 11, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> I think this is all they are after. Not Christian discussion, debate and study. But being incapable still is not an excuse for obstinate behavior..



Should we start a Thread on "Casper the friendly ghost"?
Just to stay in the spirit of things.It may turn out to be like the HP Thread.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> Should we start a Thread on "Casper the friendly ghost"?
> Just to stay in the spirit of things.It may turn out to be like the HP Thread.


 If you wish, it has long been a contention in this forum that those seeking the truth wish to only be guided by those educated in all areas of query that they may have. Lack of that knowledge is the same roadblock that they run into in everyday life, and is the determining factor as to why, out of nearly 55,000 members on here, you see only the same 15 or so as regular posters. 

If you can't intelligently discuss topics of all realms and sects of spirituality with seekers, then you are merely bludgeoning them with what you are familiar with, which believe it or not, doesn't serve anyone, and only appears as self gratification in their eyes.

Just sayin, and that is the Truth that most will deny till the day they die.


----------



## christianhunter (Apr 11, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> If you wish, it has long been a contention in this forum that those seeking the truth wish to only be guided by those educated in all areas of query that they may have. Lack of that knowledge is the same roadblock that they run into in everyday life, and is the determining factor as to why, out of nearly 55,000 members on here, you see only the same 15 or so as regular posters.
> 
> If you can't intelligently discuss topics of all realms and sects of spirituality with seekers, then you are merely bludgeoning them with what you are familiar with, which believe it or not, doesn't serve anyone, and only appears as self gratification in their eyes.
> 
> Just sayin, and that is the Truth that most will deny till the day they die.



It is a sad thing, that the new posters who came here with the HP thread,were harshly treated by a few regulars.The Casper jab was a joke,but did have a meaning behind it.You have to find a common thread sometimes.Different people come on here,for different reasons.I can think of two atheists right off the bat,who only come on here for contention,and trolling.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> It is a sad thing, that the new posters who came here with the HP thread,were harshly treated by a few regulars.The Casper jab was a joke,but did have a meaning behind it.You have to find a common thread sometimes.Different people come on here,for different reasons.I can think of two atheists right off the bat,who only come on here for contention,and trolling.


 
While that is true, many non-regulars are reading the thread, watching how the "Christians" are treating them. At times you would think this is the Political forum, they way disrespectful and off the cuff remarks are bantered about, and all in the name of Christianity. 

Funny thing is, I don't recall Jesus doing any of that stuff in the Bible.


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 11, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> It is a sad thing, that the new posters who came here with the HP thread,were harshly treated by a few regulars.The Casper jab was a joke,but did have a meaning behind it.You have to find a common thread sometimes.Different people come on here,for different reasons.I can think of two atheists right off the bat,who only come on here for contention,and trolling.



well I guess even the atheist have a right to pollute the air with their foul spew of disbelief ,contention and strife ...
Ive been here 2.5 years and theyve been  nonstop and still havent said a whole lot .....

..budha


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 11, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> While that is true, many non-regulars are reading the thread, watching how the "Christians" are treating them. At times you would think this is the Political forum, they way disrespectful and off the cuff remarks are bantered about, and all in the name of Christianity.
> 
> Funny thing is, I don't recall Jesus doing any of that stuff in the Bible.



your welcome !


----------



## Dominic (Apr 12, 2010)

Earl,

I plan to watch this later in the week. Having studied Buddhism for a number of years I would like to see their take. 

I am curious to see the treatment they give the Life of Buddha as compared to how they would/will give a treatment of the Life of Christ.


----------



## formula1 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re:*



Woodsman69 said:


> Bhudda is dead and Jesus Christ is alive, nuff said.



I must agree! Thanks Woodsman!


----------



## Dominic (Apr 12, 2010)

Here's a question

Why can no one spell Buddha correctly?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2010)

Dominic said:


> Here's a question
> 
> Why can no one spell Buddha correctly?


 
It is indicative of the knowledge base at hand.


----------



## christianhunter (Apr 12, 2010)

Dominic said:


> Here's a question
> 
> Why can no one spell Buddha correctly?



"buddha-la,buddha-la,buddha-la.......ha....ha......ha......."

"The Breakfast Club"


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 12, 2010)

Now the Holy Spirit tells us clearly that in the last times some will turn away from the true faith; they will follow deceptive spirits and teachings that come from demons.
1 Tim 4


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Now the Holy Spirit tells us clearly that in the last times some will turn away from the true faith; they will follow deceptive spirits and teachings that come from demons.
> 1 Tim 4


 
Nothing in that scripture speaks of turning away from intelligent, well informed debate. Nor does it say one should shut out seekers by bludgeoning them with scripture.

Fine examples guys, I'm sure the Lord above is highly impressed with the stellar job you are doing at winning over souls in His name..

Carry on, just don't whine about the surprise you may encounter when the day of reckoning comes.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Apr 12, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> It is indicative of the knowledge base at hand.



well isn't that the pot calling the kettle, black? go back and read your post #17 in this thread and read what you said about being disrespectful.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2010)

BeenHuntn said:


> well isn't that the pot calling the kettle, black? go back and read your post #17 in this thread and read what you said about being disrespectful.


 
Sorry you took it in a derogatory manner, defensive much?

It was an accurate statement, revealing the stance quite often taken when the knowledge of a subject is foreign to the participant.

Thanks for reinforcing my point.


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 12, 2010)

Beware lest anyone cheat you through philosophy and empty deceit, according to the tradition of men, according to the basic principles of the world, and not according to Christ.

We do not need the "teaching of the ages" (the tradition of men) to understand the Word of God, No Bhudda No Muhamed No Hara Chrishnah or Hindi gods. The Holy Spirit is all we need to understand the Word of God.


----------



## pnome (Apr 12, 2010)

Woodsman69 said:


> Bhudda is dead and Jesus Christ is alive, nuff said.



He is?  Where is he then?  Why don't I ever see him?  

You would think he'd be on the news every once in a while.  I'm sure CNN or Fox News would like to get his take on current events.  

Heck, I'd like to go meet him sometime, or at least get his autograph.  Can you tell me where he is?


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 12, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Sorry you took it in a derogatory manner, defensive much?
> 
> It was an accurate statement, revealing the stance quite often taken when the knowledge of a subject is foreign to the participant.
> 
> Thanks for reinforcing my point.



dont you have anything better to do ?

like maybe go change your screen name again or something


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Beware lest anyone cheat you through philosophy and empty deceit, according to the tradition of men, according to the basic principles of the world, and not according to Christ.
> 
> We do not need the "teaching of the ages" (the tradition of men) to understand the Word of God, No Bhudda No Muhamed No Hara Chrishnah or Hindi gods. The Holy Spirit is all we need to understand the Word of God.


 
So which is it you are using to forecast your doom and gloom fear mongering tactics for the end of the world that is suppose to arrive at any moment? Would it be the technology of man that is now available that you didn't have 40 even 30 years ago? or are you relying strictly on scripture, not drawing any of your geological information from today's modern technology?

Please enlighten us on this one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2010)

redneckcamo said:


> dont you have anything better to do ?
> 
> like maybe go change your screen name again or something


 
Elfiii said next time he was gonna change it for me...


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 12, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> So which is it you are using to forecast your doom and gloom fear mongering tactics for the end of the world that is suppose to arrive at any moment? Would it be the technology of man that is now available that you didn't have 40 even 30 years ago? or are you relying strictly on scripture, not drawing any of your geological information from today's modern technology?
> 
> Please enlighten us on this one.



What are those scriptures have to do with your comment


----------



## BeenHuntn (Apr 12, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Sorry you took it in a derogatory manner, defensive much?
> 
> It was an accurate statement, revealing the stance quite often taken when the knowledge of a subject is foreign to the participant.
> 
> Thanks for reinforcing my point.



well if you're gonna toot respect, at least practice respect. can you say? hypocritical... oh wait. i am not educated. how about 'hipocritocal'... thar wee go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2010)

BeenHuntn said:


> well if you're gonna toot respect, at least practice respect. can you say? hypocritical... oh wait. i am not educated. how about 'hipocritocal'... thar wee go.


 
As I was attempting to get across before, and once again, "sorry you took it in a disrespectful manner, it wasn't intended that way"

And thus goes the word of the typed medium, with the many variations that can follow in interpretation, and with it the demise of the debate, discussion, and occasional, but infrequent study.

Have fun with this boys. I must find more productive things to do with my time.


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 12, 2010)

THE RIVER OF NO RETURN

Beware of the streams of evil
Feeding the river of no return.
Where whatever gives us pleasure
Is our only worry and concern.

True happiness results from blessings
Handed down from heaven to earth.
God seems to smile on people in love
Who have chosen to share their worth.

Three types of humans occupy earth
The bad, the not so bad and the horrible.
Somewhere in-between, most us are
And our babies are most adorable.

Far to many become disappointing
Mimicking adults as they stretch and grow.
Lost somewhere in self indulgence
In a world they have yet to know.

Thanks to faith and spiritual teachings
Multitudes follow the path of grace.
The righteous are the hope of man
As we journey the dangers of space.

Reject what is selfish, cruel and unkind
Steer clear of evil deeds without fear.
Listen to the voice of God in man
And you’ll remain more civilized and clear.
 Poet Unknown


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> THE RIVER OF NO RETURN
> 
> Beware of the streams of evil
> Feeding the river of no return.
> ...


 
Well there you go, all seekers, especially those that never grew up in a church have been magically transformed into good little christians by the citation of a meaningless mantra, bordering on casting a spell, from a "source unknown" a conundrum within itself if you will...

Really guys, if you want to shine God's love and influence on one or two of the nearly 55,000 members on here, you actually believe that this kind of stuff is gonna get it done?

OK, gotta run for sure this time.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Apr 12, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Well there you go, all seekers, especially those that never grew up in a church have been magically transformed into good little christians by the citation of a meaningless mantra, bordering on casting a spell, from a "source unknown" a conundrum within itself if you will...
> 
> Really guys, if you want to shine God's love and influence on one or two of the nearly 55,000 members on here, you actually believe that this kind of stuff is gonna get it done?
> 
> OK, gotta run for sure this time.



run chicken run...


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 12, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Well there you go, all seekers, especially those that never grew up in a church have been magically transformed into good little christians by the citation of a meaningless mantra, bordering on casting a spell, from a "source unknown" a conundrum within itself if you will...
> 
> Really guys, if you want to shine God's love and influence on one or two of the nearly 55,000 members on here, you actually believe that this kind of stuff is gonna get it done?
> 
> OK, gotta run for sure this time.



Oh Sorry Pastor or Evangelist, do you have a TV show yet ?
Or wrote 200 books on Christian behavior ? where can I buy one ?


----------



## gtparts (Apr 12, 2010)

*Sparky1,*

I would ask you to reread your 11 (just a rough count) posts to this point and ask yourself what you have contributed to the original thread. I see a negative response to those who find entertaining a serious consideration of Buddhism or Buddha as a waste of time.

While I would never pose as an authority on the subject, apart from minor details (all quite speculative, I might add), the PBS show adds nothing to the fact that Siddhartha was a confused young man who discounted much of what he was taught of what we call Hinduism today and eventually cobbled up his own brand of religious belief. In the end, he clearly makes the point that his "way" may not be right for everyone (or anyone other than himself) and encouraged a cafeteria style of "faith". 

Five hundred years of oral tradition between his life and the first written record places a heavy burden on the exactness (or in this case, slackness) expressed in orally communicating events a half-millennium removed.

 Unlike the emphasis of accuracy placed on oral (and, eventually, written) Ancient Hebrew, the culture of Buddha's time and following did not have a problem with embellishing, altering, or fabricating to advance the influence and folkloric nature of the stories about Buddha.

Philosophically, Buddhism has some favorable points, many, if not most of which were not original to him. But, the truth is Jim Jones' Kool-aid would be preferable to a society  made entirely of Buddhist trying 24/7 to rid themselves of self. Nothing would get done and all would shortly perish from personal neglect of those things necessary for life.

I put Buddha and Buddhism in the rubbish bin long ago.


----------



## pnome (Apr 12, 2010)

gtparts said:


> I put Buddha and Buddhism in the rubbish bin long ago.



Hopefully, one day, you will see the light and put Christianity in it's place, right along side Buddhism and the rest.



> Unlike the emphasis of accuracy placed on oral (and, eventually, written) Ancient Hebrew,


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 12, 2010)

pnome,you're a piece o' _work!_

Hopefully,it will be _you_ that sees the Light.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 12, 2010)

I actually watched a portion of it...

Then I woke up a switched the channel so I could watch Realtree and The Bone Collector.


----------



## pnome (Apr 12, 2010)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I actually watched a portion of it...
> 
> Then I woke up a switched the channel so I could watch Realtree and The Bone Collector.




Good call!


(We need a facebook style "Like" button.)


----------



## Randy (Apr 12, 2010)

I watched it for just the reason Earl said.  And while I do not believe in it, I now know more about it and why some believe it.  I will also say this, as I have said about the Muslim religion, jehovas witnesses and now even budahists, if Christians were as studied and dedicated as some of these people we would be a lot better off.


----------



## gtparts (Apr 12, 2010)

> Originally Posted by gtparts
> I put Buddha and Buddhism in the rubbish bin long ago.





pnome said:


> Hopefully, one day, you will see the light and put Christianity in it's place, right along side Buddhism and the rest.





> Originally Posted by gtparts
> Unlike the emphasis of accuracy placed on oral (and, eventually, written) Ancient Hebrew,





> Originally Posted by pnome



What are you offer ........ nothing? 

It would be rather foolish to give up a relationship with God and all that that encompasses just to join the ranks of the  lost. Besides, I can't yield my will to your way of thinking. I have all ready given all that I am to Jesus. I am no longer my own, but His.

As for the eyeroll, you probably don't realize that Ancient Hebrew, because of the rules governing the replication of a thought or message, either verbal or written, is the most consistent language for accurate transfer of that information in ancient or modern times. No language in current use is as precise. Our ability to convey the exact thought today depends on technology ( computers, word processing, printers, digital recording and transmission, etc.), not the specific language, itself. LJ has barely touched on the complexity and rigorous nature of the language.

Urdu, Hindi, the various dialects, etc. are "third world" primitive languages compared to the sophistication of Hebrew.

And, at least in part, earl and I have an similar aversion to ignorance.


----------



## drippin' rock (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey Earl,  you sure know how to make folks foam at the mouth!

But I have to wonder, who gets to decide who is ignorant?

If a man is sure in his  belief, does he think the unbeliever is ignorant?

If a man is sure in his atheism, does he think the believer is ignorant?

Also, if a man is sure of his faith, why does he need to explore other religions to make sure he is right?


----------



## Dominic (Apr 12, 2010)

gtparts said:


> Urdu, Hindi, the various dialects, etc. are "third world" primitive languages compared to the sophistication of (Should read Ancient Hebrew)Hebrew.





You should add English, German, French, and any modern language to that list of "third world" languages.



You could also add Latin, Sanskrit, and any other liturgical language in with Ancient Hebrew. Liturgical languages by their nature are unchanging and precise. It is when we take liberties with the translations of liturgical languages, into crude modern languages that we get into trouble.


----------



## earl (Apr 12, 2010)

WOW !! All these posts and Sparky , Dom , and Randy are the only ones who ''got it ''. Perhaps redneckcamo original post about too much education was correct after all. No one was asked to convert , endorse , or even believe Buddha . At least GT had a working knowledge of it BEFORE he put it on the rubbish pile . It never ceases to amaze me how ''Christians '' are scared to death to learn things outside of what they believe. ''If it was good enough for pappy , it's good enough for me''.
How many of you have read up on Hitler, Mussolini , Jim Jones , or Jimmy Swaggart ? I don't agree with any of them, but I have educated myself enough on them to hold an intelligent conversation about them . Sounds like the most some of ya'll can come up with is ''it ain't in the bible''.
Sparky is dead on with his comment about LJ's poem . It ain't in the bible but LJ presents it as the gospel without knowing who wrote it, Hope it doesn't turn out to be a nonChristian.

Another child of ignorance is fear.


----------



## earl (Apr 12, 2010)

drippin' rock said:


> Hey Earl,  you sure know how to make folks foam at the mouth!





Yes I do. You ever notice that folks that are strong in their faith have no problems discussing or educating themselves on subjects outside their faith ?


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 12, 2010)

pnome said:


> Hopefully, one day, you will see the light and put Christianity in it's place, right along side Buddhism and the rest.



Why hopefully pnome?  Is there some kind of "damage" that is done when a person believes (other than a perception maybe that they might try to impose those beliefs on you legally)?  

If ignorance truly is bliss....then why hopefully?

I'm curious because you don't seem to have the same "disdain" for believers of other religions.  Perhaps I just haven't seen you interact with them.


----------



## pnome (Apr 12, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Is there some kind of "damage" that is done when a person believes (other than a perception maybe that they might try to impose those beliefs on you legally)?




Religions do not always use the legal system to impose their beliefs on others.  Most of the time it is through peer pressure and childhood indoctrination.

More and more people believing in unsubstantiated nonsense is not a recipe for human success.  Religion leads to societal stagnation and mental slavery.  Not to mention the bigotry, sexism, and violence it spawns.


----------



## Madman (Apr 12, 2010)

Earl,

How’s Pebo?  Puppy treats for everybody and put them on my tab!!

I saw something last night about the Dalai Lama, I guess that is what you are discussing, and found it pretty interesting.  

Hope Obama was watching especially the part where the Dalai Lama thought he could negotiate with Mao only to find out he could not be trusted, ended up with millions of his countrymen slaughtered and the Dalai Lama fleeing the country.

I believe that was when Mao stated that God was dead.

Look at China today Mao is dead and the Christian Church can account for over 1 million converts!

I enjoy reading about other religions and philosophies.  If we don’t then how can we, as Francis Schaeffer says, remove the shelters that protect them in their ideas?


----------



## Tim L (Apr 12, 2010)

It is interesting; especially how it interwines with Hinduism; very similar beliefs.  Originally began on the Indian subcontident; held on for whatever reason in Ceylon but was replaced (for the most part) in India and the immediate surrounding area by hindius and jains..


----------



## gtparts (Apr 12, 2010)

earl said:


> WOW !! All these posts and Sparky , Dom , and Randy are the only ones who ''got it ''. Perhaps redneckcamo original post about too much education was correct after all. No one was asked to convert , endorse , or even believe Buddha . At least GT had a working knowledge of it BEFORE he put it on the rubbish pile . It never ceases to amaze me how ''Christians '' are scared to death to learn things outside of what they believe. ''If it was good enough for pappy , it's good enough for me''.
> How many of you have read up on Hitler, Mussolini , Jim Jones , or Jimmy Swaggart ? I don't agree with any of them, but I have educated myself enough on them to hold an intelligent conversation about them . Sounds like the most some of ya'll can come up with is ''it ain't in the bible''.
> Sparky is dead on with his comment about LJ's poem . It ain't in the bible but LJ presents it as the gospel without knowing who wrote it, Hope it doesn't turn out to be a nonChristian.
> 
> Another child of ignorance is fear.



Still got it, earl (a working knowledge). And fyi, I was watching the PBS piece before I migrated to the 'puter and found your post.

I would emphasize the point of Christians needing to be strong (confident) in their faith, so that they can look at the positions held by others without falling prey to the things which seduce or confuse them to the point of becoming useless to the building up of the Kingdom.

Buddhism offers nothing that is focused on serving others. It is all about the personal pursuit of escape from the sufferings of this life. In practice, it is about enjoying the positives of this life, while publicly and privately denying the negative aspects. I have yet to meet anyone personally who lives the life of Buddhism as originally taught. They all suffer pain, loss, and regret in a real way. Real peace eludes them. Not one has attained the level of "nothingness" that frees them from need and want.


----------



## Madman (Apr 12, 2010)

gtparts said:


> Buddhism offers nothing that is focused on serving others. It is all about the personal pursuit of escape from the sufferings of this life. In practice, it is about enjoying the positives of this life, while publicly and privately denying the negative aspects. I have yet to meet anyone personally who lives the life of Buddhism as originally taught. They all suffer pain, loss, and regret in a real way. Real peace eludes them. Not one has attained the level of "nothingness" that frees them from need and want.



To that point Ravi Zacharias has a good book titled “The Lotus and the Cross: Jesus talks with Buddha”.

Did anyone notice in his apology to his wife Tiger Woods mentioned something to the affect that if he had followed his religion, Buddhism, he would have been a better father and husband?

Yet if you read about Buddha the night his son was being born he abandonded his wife and new born son on his quest for self.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 12, 2010)

pnome said:


> Religions do not always use the legal system to impose their beliefs on others.  Most of the time it is through peer pressure and childhood indoctrination.
> 
> More and more people believing in unsubstantiated nonsense is not a recipe for human success.  Religion leads to societal stagnation and mental slavery.  Not to mention the bigotry, sexism, and violence it spawns.



It's worked pretty well thus far in human history, don't you think?

I mean, humanity has survived well so far hasn't it?  Not to say it couldn't be "better".  But my point is that humanity has faired pretty well, even if it's all nonsense and indoctrination.

As I've said before, all parents indotrinate their children with their beliefs.  To argue that's not true is laughable.


----------



## pnome (Apr 12, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> It's worked pretty well thus far in human history, don't you think?
> 
> I mean, humanity has survived well so far hasn't it?  Not to say it couldn't be "better".  But my point is that humanity has faired pretty well, even if it's all nonsense and indoctrination.



All of the advancements and discoveries that humans have made have come despite religion.  Not because of it.

We are where we are now because we stand on the shoulders of people who were not satisfied with "a god did it!" as an answer.


Sorry for taking your thread a bit off topic Earl.  You know me.


----------



## Madman (Apr 12, 2010)

pnome said:


> All of the advancements and discoveries that humans have made have come despite religion.  Not because of it.



You might want to edit your last post after you read up on Louis Pasteur, Sir Isaac Newton and other scientist.

“It is not that  (agnostics) are ignorant, it is just that so much of what they know is wrong”
               Ronald Reagan   (Edited for clarity.)


----------



## pnome (Apr 12, 2010)

Madman said:


> You might want to edit your last post after you read up on Louis Pasteur, Sir Isaac Newton and other scientist.
> 
> *“It is not that  (agnostics) are ignorant, it is just that so much of what they know is wrong”*
> Ronald Reagan   (Edited for clarity.)



You might want to look up the definition of "agnostic"  

Can you tell me, exactly, what part of Christianity led them to their discoveries?

Pasteur was a man who let his religion cloud his science and in the cases where that happened, he has been refuted by later scientists.   Even though his initial discoveries were very significant.  Imagine how much better a scientist he would have been, without his religion getting in the way.

Isaac Newton would not be considered a Christian by the fundamentalists on this forum.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 12, 2010)

pnome said:


> All of the advancements and discoveries that humans have made have come despite religion.  Not because of it.
> 
> We are where we are now because we stand on the shoulders of people who were not satisfied with "a god did it!" as an answer.
> 
> ...




Didn't say they were BECAUSE of religion.  You said there was some reason why you don't want people to be religious....I was just pointing out that the world has advanced pretty well with all the religions in place...so why not just let ignorance be bliss?

You said you hoped we realized it was all rubish and threw it on the heap with the rest.  I was just curious as to why....


----------



## pnome (Apr 12, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Didn't say they were BECAUSE of religion.  You said there was some reason why you don't want people to be religious....I was just pointing out that the world has advanced pretty well with all the religions in place...so why not just let ignorance be bliss?
> 
> You said you hoped we realized it was all rubish and threw it on the heap with the rest.  I was just curious as to why....



I'll try to be more blunt:


----------



## Madman (Apr 12, 2010)

pnome said:


> You might want to look up the definition of "agnostic"



In this instance the definition is "without knowledge of God".




> Can you tell me, exactly, what part of Christianity led them to their discoveries?



Their desire to better understand what the God they worshipped had created.  (At least that is what they said.)



> Isaac Newton would not be considered a Christian by the fundamentalists on this forum.



Please explain


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 12, 2010)

pnome said:


> I'll try to be more blunt:


 
Imagine a world with Christ:

The Consequences of Roe v. Wade
*49,551,703*
Total Abortions since 1973 in the US.

DB BB


----------



## gtparts (Apr 12, 2010)

pnome said:


> Religions do not always use the legal system to impose their beliefs on others.  Most of the time it is through peer pressure and childhood indoctrination.
> 
> More and more people believing in unsubstantiated nonsense is not a recipe for human success.  Religion leads to societal stagnation and mental slavery.  Not to mention the bigotry, sexism, and violence it spawns.



Just a side note, but "peer pressure and childhood indoctrination" is exactly the process whereby we educate our offspring. Sir Issac Newton, Marie Curie, et al., did not learn by osmosis or being knowingly taught by the offering of wrong or contrary thought and left to figure out that they had been lied to, but by being given the facts as currently held in belief and expected to practice and regurgitate such facts. The rules for all forms of mathematics were given for the manipulation of numbers and the students were indoctrinated in their use to solve problems.

Indoctrination is not necessarily a "bad" thing. In fact , it is foundational for civilization, from one generation to another.

It should also be noted that the "statements", " Religion leads to societal stagnation and mental slavery.  Not to mention the bigotry, sexism, and violence it spawns." is opinion, and erroneous, at that. Mankind has always found a way to descend into societal stagnation and mental slavery, as well as bigotry, sexism, and violence without benefit of religious belief and often, in spite of it. That any religion or that all religions coincide chronologically with the the decline in moral or societal behavior does not establish cause and effect. I can think of many "mainstream" religions that actively or passively promote  societal stagnation, mental slavery, bigotry, sexism, or violence, but Christianity is not one of them. That these things exist, even within the membership of a particular faith, does not indicate approval, acceptance, or tolerance of such behavior by anyone other than the individuals that engage in that behavior.

(Make note for pnome: Get a smaller "brush" for credibility. Practice "painting skills" to enhance brain/hand coordination." )

I will agree that, "More and more people believing in unsubstantiated nonsense is not a recipe for human success." Nonsense is not a formula or recipe for any type of success I am familiar with.

I just see a big disconnect between that sentence and the two immediately following it in you post.


----------



## Madman (Apr 12, 2010)

I never was a Beetles fan.

I don't have to imagine.  History shows us what it is like without Christ.

Mao Ze-Dong (China, 1958-61 and 1966-69, Tibet 1949-50)	49-78,000,000

Jozef Stalin (USSR, 1932-39)	23,000,000 (the purges plus Ukraine's famine)

Adolf Hitler (Germany, 1939-1945)	12,000,000 (concentration camps and civilians WWII)

Leopold II of Belgium (Congo, 1886-1908)8,000,000 

Hideki Tojo (Japan, 1941-44)	5,000,000 (civilians in WWII)

Ismail Enver (Turkey, 1915-20)	1,200,000 Armenians (1915) + 350,000 Greek Pontians and 480,000 Anatolian Greeks (1916-22) + 500,000 Assyrians (1915-20) 

Pol Pot (Cambodia, 1975-79)	1,700,000

Kim Il Sung (North Korea, 1948-94)	1.6 million (purges and concentration camps)

Menghistu (Ethiopia, 1975-78)	1,500,000

Yakubu Gowon (Biafra, 1967-1970)	1,000,000

Leonid Brezhnev (Afghanistan, 1979-1982)	900,000

Jean Kambanda (Rwanda, 1994)	800,000

Suharto (East Timor, West Papua, Communists, 1966-98)	800,000

Saddam Hussein (Iran 1980-1990 and Kurdistan 1987-88)	600,000

Tito (Yugoslavia, 1945-1987) 	570,000 

Fumimaro Konoe (Japan, 1937-39)	500,000? (Chinese civilians)

Jonas Savimbi (Angola, 1975-2002)	400,000

Mullah Omar - Taliban (Afghanistan, 1986-2001)	400,000

Idi Amin (Uganda, 1969-1979)	300,000

Yahya Khan (Pakistan, 1970-71) 	300,000 (Bangladesh)

Benito Mussolini (Ethiopia, 1936; Libya, 1934-45; Yugoslavia, WWII)	300,000


http://www.scaruffi.com/


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 12, 2010)

pnome said:


> I'll try to be more blunt:



touche.

Don't you think, though, that men would find something else to kill each other over?


----------



## pnome (Apr 12, 2010)

gtparts said:


> I can think of many "mainstream" religions that actively or passively promote  societal stagnation, mental slavery, bigotry, sexism, or violence, *but Christianity is not one of them.* That these things exist, even within the membership of a particular faith, does not indicate approval, acceptance, or tolerance of such behavior by anyone other than the individuals that engage in that behavior.



Oh really??

Sexism: 


> 1 Timothy 2:11-12 (King James Version)
> 
> 11Let the woman learn in silence with all subjection.
> 
> 12But I suffer not a woman to teach, nor to usurp authority over the man, but to be in silence.



Bigotry: (do I need to cite bible verses here?  There are so many anti-homosexual ones I don't know where to start.)

Violence:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hutaree
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crusades
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_Inquisition
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salem_witch_trials
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Servetus
etc....


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 12, 2010)

pnome....I think you have a problem confusing "Christians" and Christ.  

Unfortunately the former do not follow what the latter would have them do.  That I will admit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2010)

Madman said:


> Earl,
> 
> How’s Pebo? Puppy treats for everybody and put them on my tab!!
> 
> ...


 


Madman said:


> To that point Ravi Zacharias has a good book titled “The Lotus and the Cross: Jesus talks with Buddha”.
> 
> Did anyone notice in his apology to his wife Tiger Woods mentioned something to the affect that if he had followed his religion, Buddhism, he would have been a better father and husband?
> 
> Yet if you read about Buddha the night his son was being born he abandonded his wife and new born son on his quest for self.


 
Finally, knowledgable discussion taking place.



pnome said:


> You might want to look up the definition of "agnostic"
> 
> Can you tell me, exactly, what part of Christianity led them to their discoveries?
> 
> ...


 
Now you are subdividing for the sake of pigeon holing the discussion.



pnome said:


> I'll try to be more blunt:


 
I do believe the nutjobs that dropped the towers did so in the name of their religion. So just how is this relevant?



Double Barrel BB said:


> Imagine a world with Christ:
> 
> The Consequences of Roe v. Wade
> *49,551,703*
> ...


 
Completely off topic and more relevant in the Political Forum.



Madman said:


> I never was a Beetles fan.
> 
> I don't have to imagine. History shows us what it is like without Christ.
> 
> ...


 
Excellent stats, but not all of those are devoid of religion, merely Christianity.



Huntinfool said:


> touche.
> 
> Don't you think, though, that men would find something else to kill each other over?


 
Men always have, every country, regardless of how minute and remote from the educated world has a culture that believes in something, even if it is only a tribe in South America that believes in different gods/spirits/demons etc. etc. 

Many wars are more cultural differences than religious differences, albeit those same religious factions, especially the fanatical branches (ex: Muslim / Islam) are usually the tyrants that wish to cleanse the world of all unbelievers, starting with their own kind and their neighbors. Even Christianity has gone down this road before, up to the early years of our country driving out or killing thousands of those barbaric Native Americans that didn't believe the way we did and refused to convert.

History is full of persecution against believers, regardless of their religion, and Christianity has no safe haven in this arena. Had Christians across the ages since the resurrection of Jesus had truly followed his commandment and commission, by using his methods as their lead I dare say this world wouldn't be in the mess it is in today.

Instead they have chosen to stay the path of the human traits of persecution, belittlement and repression, all in the name of a religion they would much rather talk about being good at, rather than practice in the ways of their Savior who layed forth such a solemn example.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 12, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Completely off topic and more relevant in the Political Forum.


 
How so? I don't believe it to be possible to seperate your religious belief anything else you believe in... such as your political belief...

DB BB


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2010)

Double Barrel BB said:


> How so? I don't believe it to be possible to seperate your religious belief anything else you believe in... such as your political belief...
> 
> DB BB


 
Were Christians to take care of business in their own households, and lead by the examples Jesus did, abortion would be largely a non-issue right now. 

When you cross the two, religion / politics, then you severly handicap your ability to control the law of the land, which ultimately controls your freedoms of religion.

I believe we are living a good example of that failed practice as we speak.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 12, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Were Christians to take care of business in their own households, and lead by the examples Jesus did, abortion would be largely a non-issue right now.


 
I agree! 



Sparky1 said:


> When you cross the two, religion / politics, then you severly handicap your ability to control the law of the land, which ultimately controls your freedoms of religion.
> 
> I believe we are living a good example of that failed practice as we speak.


 
So you can seperate your belief from Politics?

I personally don't see how that is possible, but hey that is just me...

DB BB


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2010)

Double Barrel BB said:


> I agree!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It took me some time, but the last two elections especially proved to me that putting abortion beliefs of a candidate ahead of their ability to perform their constitutional duties has taken a great toll on this nation. Murder is a State issue and should be dealt with as such through the proper channels, our leaders in Washington have a much higher responsibility, which if given the opportunity to execute their duties properly would empower those cognisant of the law, regarding when life begins, to change and mold laws back to where they should be.

It's kind of a small picture vs. big picture paradigm.


----------



## gtparts (Apr 12, 2010)

pnome said:


> Oh really??
> 
> Sexism:
> 
> ...



1) Sad that you do not understand the meaning behind your Timothy quote. Do you really expect a Christian to accept a lost person's misunderstanding of Scripture as evidence of sexism?

FAIL

2) The Bible addresses many sins. The thoughts and actions contrary to God's intended purpose in sexual relations (as well as other aspects of human relationship) is  condemned by God. If it were the result of people rendering that judgment, then you could rightfully claim bigotry, but as God passes that judgment, you have overstepped your bounds when you accuse Him of bigotry.
The clay doesn't tell the potter what to do.  Christians, who properly understand their relationship with God, agree with God's sovereign will and judgment concerning homosexual acts. Agreeing with God is not bigotry, either.

FAIL

3) The examples offered are indeed violent. To rightfully claim the examples offered as evidence of Christian violence, you will have to prove that the perpetrators were indeed Christians. While they may have claimed to be Christians or claim to have been acting on behalf of Christ, one can clearly see that their actions do not conform to Christ's teachings nor model His behavior.
Do you have a more current offering, preferably from a more reliable source than wikipedia? 

FAIL


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 12, 2010)

Teaching a Child God's path is Biblical.

Train a child in the way he should go, and even when he is old he will not turn away from it.
Proverbs 22;6
Source The Bible.


----------



## pnome (Apr 12, 2010)

gtparts said:


> 1) Sad that you do not understand the meaning behind your Timothy quote. Do you really expect a Christian to accept a lost person's misunderstanding of Scripture as evidence of sexism?
> 
> FAIL
> 
> ...



Don't feel like riding this merry-go-round with you gt.  But let's jut leave it at: I disagree completely.  

Back on topic:

Buddhism > Christianity


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 12, 2010)

pnome said:


> Religions do not always use the legal system to impose their beliefs on others.  Most of the time it is through peer pressure and childhood indoctrination.
> 
> More and more people believing in unsubstantiated nonsense is not a recipe for human success.  Religion leads to societal stagnation and mental slavery.  Not to mention the bigotry, sexism, and violence it spawns.



So - what is _your_ definition of "human success?" And while you're at it,explain how society can stagnate,and also how it can be mentally enslaved,as long as we live in a free country? Please don't use too many big words - I'm an ignorant Christian/cracker!


----------



## BeenHuntn (Apr 12, 2010)

pnome said:


> Buddhism > Christianity



buddha is greater than Christ?  lets see. buddha is burning in helll, as we speak. and Christ is sitting on His throne in paradise, enjoying a nice glass of red wine...  hmmm?  

somebody in your early years done you wrong... what a shame.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2010)

According to the 2009 stats.
http://www.spaceandmotion.com/Theology-World-Religions.htm

*Christianity* 2 billion 
Roman Catholicism: 1.1 billion 
Protestantism: 360 million 
Eastern Orthodoxy: 220 million 
Anglican: 84 million 
Other Christians: 280 million 

*Islam* 1.3 billion 
Sunnism: 940 million 
Shiism 120 million

*Hinduism* 900 million

*Secular / Nonreligious / Agnostic / Atheist* 850 million

*Buddhism* 360 million

*Chinese traditional religion* 225 million
Not a single organized religion, includes elements of Taoism, Confucianism, and traditional nonscriptural religious observance. 
*
Primal indigenous* 150 million 
Not a single organized religion, includes a wide range of primarily Asian traditional or tribal religions, including Shamanism and Paganism. *

African Traditional and Diasporic* 95 million 
Not a single organized religion, this includes traditional African beliefs such as Yoruba as well as Diasporic beliefs such as Santeria and Vodoun. 

*Sikhism* 23 million

*Juche* 19 million 
Not considered a religion by adherents. Juche is the political ideology taught by North Korean communists; some have argued it constitutes a religion. 
*Spiritism* 14 million 
Not a single organized religion, includes a variety of beliefs including some forms of Umbanda.

*Judaism* 14 million

*Bahá'í Faith *6 million

*Jainism* 5 million

*Shinto* 4 million

*Cao Dai* 3 million

*Tenrikyo* 2.4 million

*Neopaganism* 1 million

*Unitarian Universalism* 800,000

*Rastafarianism* 700,000
Not an organized religion

*Scientology* 600,000

*Zoroastrianism* 150,000


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2010)

A little philosophy inclineth men's minds to atheism; but depth in philosophy bringeth men's minds to religion. (*Francis Bacon*)

The essence of any religion lies solely in the answer to the question: why do I exist, and what is my relationship to the infinite universe that surrounds me? It is impossible for there to be a person with no religion (i.e. without any kind of relationship to the world) as it is for there to be a person without a heart. He may not know that he has a religion, just as a person may not know that he has a heart, but it is no more possible for a person to exist without a religion than without a heart. (*Leo Tolstoy*, 1879)​


----------



## pnome (Apr 12, 2010)

BeenHuntn said:


> buddha is greater than Christ?  lets see. buddha is burning in helll, as we speak. and Christ is sitting on His throne in paradise, enjoying a nice glass of red wine...  hmmm?



Only in your imagination.


----------



## pnome (Apr 12, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> A little philosophy inclineth men's minds to atheism; but depth in philosophy bringeth men's minds to religion. (*Francis Bacon*)
> 
> The essence of any religion lies solely in the answer to the question: why do I exist, and what is my relationship to the infinite universe that surrounds me? It is impossible for there to be a person with no religion (i.e. without any kind of relationship to the world) as it is for there to be a person without a heart. He may not know that he has a religion, just as a person may not know that he has a heart, but it is no more possible for a person to exist without a religion than without a heart. (*Leo Tolstoy*, 1879)​



Question with boldness even the existence of a God; because, if there be one, he must more approve of the homage of reason, than that of blind-folded fear.
Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2010)

pnome said:


> Question with boldness even the existence of a God; because, if there be one, he must more approve of the homage of reason, than that of blind-folded fear.
> Thomas Jefferson


 
There is no person that can ever deny the questioning of God, it is the logical steps that they take in their quest that makes the difference. To end that quest and to live in a perpetual state of stagnant beliefs is to cease to exist, even if you never find Him, one should never stop to query their existance, and the mysteries of life itself.


----------



## pnome (Apr 12, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> So - what is _your_ definition of "human success?" And while you're at it,explain how society can stagnate,and also how it can be mentally enslaved,as long as we live in a free country? Please don't use too many big words - I'm an ignorant Christian/cracker!



When you teach a child that all of the answers are all in just one book, and to obey that book without question, why would they try to discover new answers?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2010)

pnome said:


> When you teach a child that all of the answers are all in just one book, and to obey that book without question, why would they try to discover new answers?


 
My father was a minister, and never imposed such restrictions upon me. He knew deep in his heart, and as a matter of fact, that educating oneself to the many religions in the world would help to reveal the facts of the One True God to all that sought the Truth.

To this day I appreciate him for that freedom of discovery that has given me a deeper appreciation for what God is truly capable of, compared to the other religions of the world.


----------



## Dominic (Apr 12, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> My father was a minister, and never imposed such restrictions upon me. He knew deep in his heart, and as a matter of fact, that educating oneself to the many religions in the world would help to reveal the facts of the One True God to all that sought the Truth.
> 
> To this day I appreciate him for that freedom of discovery that has given me a deeper appreciation for what God is truly capable of, compared to the other religions of the world.


 

Very true

I thank my parents for the freedom, that lead me home.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Apr 12, 2010)

pnome said:


> When you teach a child that all of the answers are all in just one book, and to obey that book without question, why would they try to discover new answers?



there are no new answers. theres nothing new under the sun. not teaching a child the truth of Jesus Christ should bring criminal charges... imo. oh wait. it does... spiritual criminal charges.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 12, 2010)

pnome,do you personally know anybody that was only allowed to read the Bible - child or otherwise?  I know - I'm off topic.


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Apr 12, 2010)

Double Barrel BB said:


> Imagine a world with Christ:
> 
> The Consequences of Roe v. Wade
> *49,551,703*
> ...



 Wow. Maybe that's a good thing. W/ numbers like that  the unemployment rate now would be 20% or better.

 Just another way at looking at things.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2010)

Bottle Hunter said:


> Wow. Maybe that's a good thing. W/ numbers like that the unemployment rate now would be 20% or better.
> 
> Just another way at looking at things.


 
Dude, that's just wrong....


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 13, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> It took me some time, but the last two elections especially proved to me that putting abortion beliefs of a candidate ahead of their ability to perform their constitutional duties has taken a great toll on this nation. Murder is a State issue and should be dealt with as such through the proper channels, our leaders in Washington have a much higher responsibility, which if given the opportunity to execute their duties properly would empower those cognisant of the law, regarding when life begins, to change and mold laws back to where they should be.
> 
> It's kind of a small picture vs. big picture paradigm.


 
The last few candidates didn't care about abortion... they were just saying that to get votes... if the "conservatives" had wanted to change the law of the land, it would have happened a long time ago... Problem is, they are all corrupt both sides of the isle... In it for one thing... self.

To me it is more than just a state issue...

"We hold these Truths to be self-evident, that all Men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are *Life*, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness."

DB BB


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 13, 2010)

Bottle Hunter said:


> Wow. Maybe that's a good thing. W/ numbers like that the unemployment rate now would be 20% or better.
> 
> Just another way at looking at things.


 

Just like this country... put jobs and the economy before LIFE.

DB BB


----------



## Madman (Apr 13, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Excellent stats, but not all of those are devoid of religion, merely Christianity.



Correct.  I narrowed pnomes "Imagine" statement from without religion to without Christianity.


----------



## pnome (Apr 13, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> According to the 2009 stats.
> http://www.spaceandmotion.com/Theology-World-Religions.htm
> 
> *Christianity* 2 billion
> ...



Are you trying to make the point that more people are Christians, therefor Christianity is better than Buddhism?


----------



## pnome (Apr 13, 2010)

Madman said:


> I never was a Beetles fan.
> 
> I don't have to imagine.  History shows us what it is like without Christ.
> 
> ...




_Well, you know
You better free you mind instead
But if you go carrying pictures of chairman Mao
You ain't going to make it with anyone anyhow _


----------



## Madman (Apr 13, 2010)

pnome said:


> _Well, you know
> You better free you mind instead
> But if you go carrying pictures of chairman Mao
> You ain't going to make it with anyone anyhow _



You will have to help me with your remarks, I do not understand the point.

As for the chart.  You have failed to recognize the major differences.


 Each of your, dictator examples, were atheists and what they required of the masses was the personal worship, the privileged cast,  the persecution and murder of those who do not follow, the indoctrination, the “earthly” utopia, the Icons and symbols, the communal gatherings with songs of indoctrination, etc.  All of which are forced upon the citizens of their country.

Give me examples Jesus forcing anyone to do any of those things.  

In fact the dictators you have presented used the very religion and philosophy that you so proudly espouse as a reason for their actions.

The Hitler was a student of Marx and used his evolutionary worldview as a premise for slaughtering the Jews. In his mind they were “lower” on the evolutionary scale and therefore of no value.

To equate Jesus Christ with the butchers on your chart is disgraceful!

I have yet to read about one person whom Jesus killed.  He died FOR us. 
Please tell me, if everyone lived according to the teaching of Jesus how that would detrimental to the world?

My mind is free, you act as if you see something in science that I don’t.  We are looking at the same evidence, you choose to follow fallible man, I follow infallible God.

I deal with the laws of physics every day, when I look at the world I see a fine tuned creation that works perfectly in unison, not the chaotic, happenstance cauldron  of chance that atheists claim came from nothing.

If I lived in your world I would never know if energy moved from a higher state to a lower state or if any of the laws would be the same today as they were yesterday after all it is all “just chaos and chance” in an atheistic worldview.  Today the specific heat of NaK is “X” but in the world of chaos, tomorrow it may be “Y” or even “Z”. 

I give God the glory every day that He has revealed Himself to me and my wife and my children.  I pray that one day you will earnestly seek Him also, the freedom in Him is "today" beyond your understanding.


----------



## Madman (Apr 13, 2010)

earl said:


> PBS is running it now . Even if you don't follow him at least educate yourself so you don't speak out of ignorance.



Hey earl,

Get us back on track, I strayed from the opening.  What are you thinking about Buddha?

Is it just an interest in philosophies / religions or is there something more?  
Does Buddha have something better to offer than Islam, Judaism,  or Christianity, etc.?


----------



## earl (Apr 13, 2010)

Buddha did not set himself up as a God but simply a teacher with different ideas . I didn't see the call to kill in his name a part of his teachings. I have yet to meet a Buddhist that goes to the lengths that Christians and Muslims go to for new converts. Come to think of it , I have yet to meet one who was hyper and aggressive . The ones I know are calm and at peace. Makes me wonder why .

Now stay on track or the beatings will begin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pnome (Apr 13, 2010)

Buddhists are not immune to religious violence and intolerance.  

And while Buddha himself never claimed to be anything supernatural (a big plus on his side) many Buddhist sects employ things like ancestor worship and the like.


----------



## earl (Apr 13, 2010)

Ancestor worship.
Daughters of the American Revolution
Sons of Confederate Veterans
Skull and Bones
Abraham
David 
Holy Moses !!!!!!!!!!!!! It's rampant.


----------



## Madman (Apr 13, 2010)

I have always been interested in karma.

It seems like an evil banker.  You never know what you owe or how long it will take to pay it back.

Ravi Zacharias poses an interesting question to the Hindu and the Buddhist that I have never heard an answer for;  “If you are paying for some transgression in this life what were you paying for in your first life”?

Reasonable enough.


----------



## earl (Apr 13, 2010)

I think I have enough transgressions racked up to last several lifetimes.


----------



## Madman (Apr 13, 2010)

earl said:


> I think I have enough transgressions racked up to last several lifetimes.



Me too brother!!  But I only have one life and it is going to last forever!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXcuqdgOgz8


----------



## pnome (Apr 13, 2010)

Madman said:


> To equate Jesus Christ with the butchers on your chart is disgraceful!



Forgive me for straying off topic again earl.

Madman,

Please be assured that the chart was not intended to compare Jesus with Hitler and company.  That would be ridiculous. Please accept my apology for offending you if I indeed gave offense.

What the chart is intending to equate are the "isms" not the particular charismatic leaders. When I first saw it, I tucked it away and saved it because I knew I would one day soon get a response like yours and the chart makes a very nice counterpoint:  All religions are like that.  Even "state" religions.


----------



## Mako22 (Apr 13, 2010)

Dominic said:


> Here's a question
> 
> Why can no one spell Buddha correctly?



Who cares what matters is can you spell "washed in the blood"?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2010)

pnome said:


> Are you trying to make the point that more people are Christians, therefor Christianity is better than Buddhism?


 
Nope, if I wanted to say that I would have. Merely posting stats bro'.

Sort of like folks drive more chevy's than ford's (hypothetical) but usually there is a reason why..


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 13, 2010)

You _go,_ Sparky! Glad to have you in the foxhole with us!


----------



## Dominic (Apr 13, 2010)

Woodsman69 said:


> Who cares what matters is can you spell "washed in the blood"?


 

How is it a group who claims to know so much about the Bible, has the lowest literacy rates in the country?


----------



## thedeacon (Apr 13, 2010)

Dominic said:


> How is it a group who claims to know so much about the Bible, has the lowest literacy rates in the country?



I don't doute you, but whar do you git yor imfermation


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2010)

Woodsman69 said:


> Who cares what matters is can you spell "washed in the blood"?


 
Spelling it means nothing, achieving it, then walking the walk is what counts.



Dominic said:


> How is it a group who claims to know so much about the Bible, has the lowest literacy rates in the country?


 
Hmmmmm..



thedeacon said:


> I don't doute you, but whar do you git yor imfermation


 
Frum heer prolly..


----------



## JFS (Apr 15, 2010)

earl said:


> Buddha did not set himself up as a God but simply a teacher with different ideas . I didn't see the call to kill in his name a part of his teachings.



Very true.  There is no dogma in Buddha's teachings. 

"Believe nothing, no matter where you read it, or who said it, no matter if I have said it, unless it agrees with your own reason and your own common sense."  
--_Buddha_


----------



## earl (Apr 15, 2010)

JFS said:


> Very true.  There is no dogma in Buddha's teachings.
> 
> "Believe nothing, no matter where you read it, or who said it, no matter if I have said it, unless it agrees with your own reason and your own common sense."
> --_Buddha_





That is great !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

